# Sauvegarde automatique iCloud ne marche pas



## michelgoldbergjazz (30 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à toutes et à toutes,
Je me suis lancé hier dans la sauvegarde de lPhone 4 sur iCloud via Wi-fi (jusqu'à présent je faisait par câble USB sur iTunes avec mon Mac et ça marchait bien). Je peux toujours le faire d'ailleurs avec un ctrl clic et choisir "sauvegarder" sur iTunes.

Après une tentative infructueuse - réalisée manuellement via la commande "sauvegarder maintenant" des préférence iCloud/Stockage et sauvegarde (erreur à la fin du backup sur iCloud), j'ai fini par réaliser ma sauvegarde sur iCloud.

Mais

La sauvegarde automatique ne marche pas (j'ai laissé toute la nuit branché mon iPhone verrouillé, connecté à mon réseau Wi-fi) et rien ne s'est passé.
faut-il faire quelque chose pour résoudre ça ?
S'agit-il d'un problème avec les serveurs d'iCloud ?
Faut-il juste attendre et faire manuellement ?
Il semble que je sois loin d'être le seul à subir ce dysfonctionnement.

Merci d'avance de vos réponses.
:rose:


----------



## michelgoldbergjazz (30 Octobre 2011)

Euh,
Suis-je le seul à qui cela arrive ?
Merci.


----------



## Arkange (1 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour, 

Je te rassure j'ai exactement le même soucis. Impossible de réaliser la sauvegarde iCloud automatiquement. Si je la lance manuellement, ça fonctionne, mais iPhone verrouillé, sur le réseau WIFI et en charge, elle ne se lance pas toute seule...

Au niveau des sauvegardes, j'ai aussi remarqué un autre problème chez moi, si je coche la case synchronisation WIFI dans iTunes, quand je branche mon iPhone sur le secteur, les sauvegardes iTunes cette fois ne se font plus automatiquement non plus... Bien sur la je parle des sauvegardes iTunes, donc j'ai bien configurer l'iPhone pour réaliser les sauvegardes en local et non sur iCloud.

Donc pour le moment je suis resté comme avant, sauvegardes en local et synchronisation par USB. Et la tout fonctionne correctement et la sauvegarde démarre bien automatiquement à chaque synchronisation.

J'ai ce soucis sur un iPhone 4, un 4S et un iPad 2. Tous sous iOs5 et sur 2 mac diffèrent, un iMac et un Mac Mini. Tout les deux sous 10.7.2.


----------



## michelgoldbergjazz (1 Novembre 2011)

Merci beaucoup pour cette réponse effectivement rassurante : rien de pire que de penser "qu'on a" un problème spécifique alors qu'en l'occurrence il s'agit probablement d'un souci lié aux serveurs d''Apple, de la fiabilité du réseau Wi-fi ou encore d'un bug qui sera (?) résolu lors d'une prochaine mise à jour.
mais rien de pire que le silence et l'impuissance d'Apple qui va presque toujours encourager à faire une restauration ou haute.
Merci en trout cas.

En attendant, je fais la sauvegarde sur iCloud manuellement et par prudence je fais aussi une sauvegarde sur iTunes (ctrl. clic sur l'icône de l'iPhone, option "sauvegarder") en attendant qu'ils résolvent le problème.


----------



## ced97434 (11 Janvier 2012)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h16 ----------

  Bonjour, je viens de lire ton problème et ce n'est en fait pas un problème. Je m'en suis rendu compte en installant I Cloud (tout récent depuis hier). Il est marqué que *les sauvegardes se font automatiquement lorsque ton iPhone (Ipod Ipad) est verouillé, branché à une prise de courant, et à un réseau wifi.*

Voilà, le fait que quand tu le fasse manuellement marche est rassurant, essaie de faire cette manip. 

A plus tard !


----------



## michelgoldbergjazz (11 Janvier 2012)

Merci,
Depuis, la synchro automatique s'est remise en marche (merci les serveurs d'Apple).
Merci


----------



## philou.41 (11 Janvier 2012)

j ai le meme souci que toi quand je synchronise sur  icloud en wifi la synchronisation s arrête à l étape 2 sur 6 ( synchronisation des calendriers) j essais depuis plusieurs jours et tjr pareil!
que faire?


----------



## piliscocci (15 Août 2016)

comment faisons nous une sauvegarde Icloud sur l'ordinateur?


----------

